# Lights for Drill Press Mill



## alexmin (Jan 3, 2010)

Some one on MadModder.net made this light for his mill.
It seems like a great setup for a drill press. My drill press is one of the places where I never have enough light.
If someone with more flashlight building experience can advise on how I can build something like this I will really appreciate it.


----------



## alexmin (Jan 3, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/NuPrNCB3B6swNzF1iimKmw?feat=directlinkSpeaking of machinery lights. What do you use?
I have a couple of halogen lights like on the picture from eBay. They are only $30 and the quality is not that great. Magnet is week and lamp head positioning is not an easy task ether. 







Is there anything better that this for less that $60?


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 3, 2010)

alexmin said:


> If someone with more flashlight building experience can advise on how I can build something like this I will really appreciate it.



The magic is in simply getting the right voltage / current to the LEDs. Modern LEDs put out so much light that you only need a couple. A white rebel 100 at 350 ma will put more light on the table than a 75 watt bulb at the same distance. Put 3 of them in a holder (120 degrees apart) with a variable current power supply and you can have a nice shadow free field of work.

OTOH, putting 20 5mm LEDs running a lower current will give you a very even flood. 

Daniel


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 3, 2010)

> Is there anything better that this for less that $60?


If there is, I haven't found it :nana:

These go on sale frequently for about $80, have a strong mag base (with switch in base) & put out a nice beam:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=890-9548&PMPXNO=4704118&PARTPG=INLMK32

I have a Sunnex LED light on the mill, but the price is steep ... I keep waiting for it to come down:

http://secure2.data-comm.com/servlet/DCIS/-strse-453482/LS72220-Machine-Tool-Light/Detail


----------



## wquiles (Jan 3, 2010)

alexmin said:


> Some one on MadModder.net made this light for his mill.
> It seems like a great setup for a drill press. My drill press is one of the places where I never have enough light.
> If someone with more flashlight building experience can advise on how I can build something like this I will really appreciate it.



In my experience you really need two light sources on the mill (one on each side of what is being cut) with adjustable arms (articulated) to provide adequate illumination. I personally like having enough light that I can take great pictures without flash (look at the pictures taken in my lathe to get an idea of what I mean).

I have the same cheap $40 mag base incandescent light that you posted (way too head-heavy and/or with a weak mag base) which I bought with the plan to modify with a couple of powerful LED's (to take advantage of the large Aluminum heatsink in the head) - one of the many projects in the queue waiting its turn ...

I also have same basic cheap ring LED light from Ebay (very similar looking to the one you showed in your first post), but I have not yet had time to build/wire it properly - plus I am also worried that it is just not bright enough:
portable 48 LED Camping light


Will


----------



## wquiles (Jan 3, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=890-9548&PMPXNO=4704118&PARTPG=INLMK32


That is the same exact light I keep in my lathe which is "fixed" right over the chuck. The other lights on the lathe move with the carriage.





precisionworks said:


> http://secure2.data-comm.com/servlet/DCIS/-strse-453482/LS72220-Machine-Tool-Light/Detail


Yup, pricey indeed, but if I recall you said it was really good!. I would rather make my own, but of course there is that problem of finding time to make it :devil:


----------



## wquiles (Jan 3, 2010)

And by the way, here is a great post on how to mount those circular flood lights on a mill:
http://www.boysungrain.com/led-ring.htm


----------



## LukeA (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=JANSJÖ

These are SSC P4s running at about 1A. The black ones will reach the lowest steady-state temperatures.


----------



## alexmin (Jan 3, 2010)

LukeA said:


> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=JANSJÖ
> 
> These are SSC P4s running at about 1A. The black ones will reach the lowest steady-state temperatures.



This one?
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 4, 2010)

The Sunnex light uses a "standard" MR16 lamp module, which used to be pricey. Now there are quite a few available for $5-$20:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?LH_BIN=..._sc=1&_sop=15&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m301

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370222900065

A transformer is needed (12v), plus the flex arm, plus the mag base, etc. But someone on this forum could probably build a nice one for $50 or so


----------



## alexmin (Jan 4, 2010)

Barry,

can you give us a link to suitable transformers?

Thanks


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 4, 2010)

Alex, 

A number of those are listed under the same eBay search, starting at around $8:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MR16-LED-transf...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27adb58192


----------



## alexmin (Jan 4, 2010)

What about using a cheap magnetic base for DIY lights? Anyone tried it?


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 4, 2010)

> cheap magnetic base


An eBay seller, 800watt, has those & I bought one ... weak magnet, flex arm that will not stay in position, totally useless :thumbsdow

Grinding the base contacts perfectly flat (surface grinder) did nothing to help. Makes a great sinker for fishing


----------



## alexmin (Jan 4, 2010)

I have another lamp that I want to warn you about.
The lamp is made by Moffatt and has "Quick coupler base" design. 
It would be a better lamp then one from 800watt if not for way the lamp is attached to the surface. 
The coupler is far too small and flimsy for the size and weight of the lamp. The lamp is always very loose. It shakes and rotates on it's coupler when my dog walks by. I don't know what they were thinking when they decided to make the coupler too small and manufacture it too loose from materials that guaranty it to be an inferior product.

When I have time I'll remove all coupler connector parts and make a fixed connection. It should make this lamp much better.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 4, 2010)

That should make a nice LED light when you mod the base. If you look at the MR-16 listings on eBay, there are sockets available for the light module (twin pin). Figure out how to secure the socket in the shade, add the transformer, and it's almost done 

You could probably sell a few on this forum.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 4, 2010)

alexmin said:


> Speaking of machinery lights. What do you use?
> I have a couple of halogen lights like on the picture from eBay. They are only $30 and the quality is not that great. Magnet is week and lamp head positioning is not an easy task ether.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I also have that same light from 800watt that I use on my minilathe. As you said the magnet is weak for the size of the light. I replaced the base with a large 4"+ base & can now maneuver the head in any position without having to worry about the light tipping over.

Cheap light but works & I don't have to worry about cutting fluids getting all over the business end.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 4, 2010)

darkzero said:


> I also have that same light from 800watt that I use on my minilathe. As you said the magnet is weak for the size of the light. I replaced the base with a large 4"+ base & can now maneuver the head in any position without having to worry about the light tipping over.
> 
> Cheap light but works & I don't have to worry about cutting fluids getting all over the business end.



OK, time to share: where did you buy the larger/stronger magnet base? :devil:


----------



## darkzero (Jan 5, 2010)

wquiles said:


> OK, time to share: where did you buy the larger/stronger magnet base? :devil:


 
I purchased it from Mcmaster. 4-29/32" dia. Item 5685K35 http://www.mcmaster.com/#5685k35/=58zuc3

Wow, I don't remember paying $16+ for it, I added it to an existing order, but either way that's ok as it made a light that was not useable for me work as I had originally intended. 

I'll snap a pic of it when I get home so you can see how large the magnet is.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 5, 2010)

> I don't remember paying $16+ for it


$16 for a 190# pull magnet seems like a good price. I believe the standard Noga base has a 175# pull magnet, & it grips like death. A few of my mag bases are 100#, and they are wimpy, although they make a good holder for a roll of paper towels (no kidding) as long as the base doesn't get bumped.

I'm guessing that the Sunnex LED light has a magnet around 200#, as it's nearly impossible to move.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 5, 2010)

darkzero said:


> I purchased it from Mcmaster. 4-29/32" dia. Item 5685K35 http://www.mcmaster.com/#5685k35/=58zuc3
> 
> Wow, I don't remember paying $16+ for it, I added it to an existing order, but either way that's ok as it made a light that was not useable for me work as I had originally intended.
> 
> I'll snap a pic of it when I get home so you can see how large the magnet is.



Thanks dude!


----------



## darkzero (Jan 6, 2010)

wquiles said:


> Thanks dude!


 
NP.  Here are the pics. Just under 5" didn't sound that big but when I received I was shocked at how large it was! It's just a ceramic magnet but it's design & size makes it pretty strong. Like an idiot I stuck it to the side or my tool cart & it wasn't that easy to get it off at first just trying to pull on it. :laughing: 

The hole is larger than the magnet base that's on the light but just a washer & a hole drilled for the guide pin was all that was needed. I also took the time to loctite the nut that holds the flex shaft as it will eventually come loose (on mine anyway).

You can see how far mine over hangs & still does not tip over.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the pics 

I just placed my order today - I definitely need one!


----------



## mdocod (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a pair of (IIRC) T8 32W florescent tubes hanging about 10 inches over my head right in front of the mill. ~6000 total bulb lumens (subtract losses from lousy wallmart $10 ballast/housing) illuminating my work table and mill. So far this has been working pretty well. If I need better vision I throw on a headlamp. The total cost was under $20. (The "host," +bulbs, +hung from heavy wire from the ceiling).


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 9, 2010)

Pretty much what I did, but my light cost $40 (without the bulbs) 

Lots more light. Still needs a mag base light to see fine detail, but a great improvement over the old T12 it replaced.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 9, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> Still needs a mag base light to see fine detail


That is exactly the challenge for me - I "need" more light to clearly see what is going on. For me a light from above is just the beginning, but not even close to being adequate. I am in fact considering tearing up me custom-made LED light for my lathe and installing brighter (higher Lumen) LED's in its place to have even more light :devil:

custom LED light for PM1236 lathe ...


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 9, 2010)

Funny that you mention remodding your modded light 

My Sunnex LED mill light came with a spot configured MR-16 module, and there were very few flood modules available at that time. Now a 120 degree flood module is common, and I bought one on eBay for $12 (plus $4 shipping). Photos to follow.

Some companies make a small head LED light that would be really nice for lathe work: http://www.waldmannlighting.com/d.2/abll-single-led.aspx

Don't rush out to buy the Waldmann, unless there's an extra $500 in your wallet.


----------



## Pidg (Jan 9, 2010)

Last night, I ordered a #4054 and a #1294 from here:

http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_010810.htm

Since I haven't received them, I can't recommend them, but the sale prices look good to me.

I ordered from Peachtree once before, and the prices were good, and there were no issues.

This is my first post here. I really appreciate all the info you guys provide and, being highly visual, the quantity of photos are exceptional. I've been lurking for a couple of months - happy to finally have something to contribute. 

Bill Pidgeon


----------



## wquiles (Jan 9, 2010)

Pidg said:


> Last night, I ordered a #4054 and a #1294 from here:
> 
> http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_010810.htm
> 
> ...



Except for the tip where it has the magnifying lens/LED, the base, arm, switch location, and running from both 2xAAA or a wall power adapter, the #4054 looks exactly like the one I got/upgraded for my own shop:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3161389#post3161389







Being that it is powered from 2xAAA, you know it won't be that bright compared to most lights we have/use here in the forums, however, it is a great package and I am sure having the magnifying head/lens will make it even more useful


----------



## Pidg (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not a flashaholic - what got me here was your Precision Matthews lathe thread. I've been looking for a lathe and was getting ready to give up on finding a decent used one. So, I Googled "Precision Matthews lathe" which brought up a link to your thread. Then I found a used TurnPro 13x40. I kept coming back because so many here have as little experience as I, so the questions & answers are really helpful. However, your post on your Wood River shop light is almost a foreign language , since I don't know much about LEDs. 

Here's a photo of my lathe:


----------



## wquiles (Jan 10, 2010)

Pidg said:


> I'm not a flashoholic - what got me here was your Precision Matthews lathe thread. I've been looking for a lathe and was getting ready to give up on finding a decent used one. So, I Googled "Precision Matthews lathe" which brought up a link to your thread. Then I found a used TurnPro 13x40. I kept coming back because so many here have as little experience as I, so the questions & answers are really helpful. However, your post on your Wood River shop light is almost a foreign language , since I don't know much about LEDs.
> 
> Here's a photo of my lathe:
> (snip pic



No need to be involved at all with flashlights to participate in the forum - all you need is the willingness to share; hopefully you will also learn a thing or two along the way 

And congrats on your lathe - please come back and create a new post with more pictures of your new "toy" :devil:


----------



## darkzero (Jan 10, 2010)

Pidg said:


> Here's a photo of my lathe: (snip)


 
Holy crap, never thought of that solution for getting a lathe out of a box truck/trailer. How much did that cost?

I nearly sh!t a brick when they were unloading mine off the truck, I thought it was going to roll right out of the trailor (I live on a hill). The lift gate also seemed like it didn't have too much life in it left. When the driver is talking to the lift gate saying "come on come, you can do it" & the thing is bounching up & down it's not a good feeling for the owner to be watching. :laughing:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 10, 2010)

> Pidg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a flashoholic - what got me here was your Precision Matthews lathe thread. I've been looking for a lathe and was getting ready to give up on finding a decent used one. So, I Googled "Precision Matthews lathe" which brought up a link to your thread. Then I found a used TurnPro 13x40. I kept coming back because so many here have as little experience as I, so the questions & answers are really helpful. However, your post on your Wood River shop light is almost a foreign language , since I don't know much about LEDs.
> ...


----------



## wquiles (Jan 10, 2010)

darkzero said:


> I nearly sh!t a brick when they were unloading mine off the truck ...


Wait a second - you got your lathe? And you have not posted pictures yet?


----------



## darkzero (Jan 10, 2010)

wquiles said:


> Wait a second - you got your lathe? And you have not posted pictures yet?


 
Uh oh, my bad Will. 

Ok, working on them now.... 


EDIT: Here they are.


----------



## Pidg (Jan 10, 2010)

wquiles;3232542
And congrats on your lathe - please come back and create a new post with more pictures of your new "toy" :devil:[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks Will. I learned a lot from you and others already, but I'm sure I'll learn much more as time goes on.
> 
> I started a new thread titled: _My TurnPro 13x40 Lathe _with a few more photos.
> 
> Bill Pidgeon


----------



## Pidg (Jan 10, 2010)

darkzero said:


> Holy crap, never thought of that solution for getting a lathe out of a box truck/trailer. How much did that cost?



Hi Will. The tow truck company charged me $90. The boom telescopes, which allows it to reach into the box to grab the lathe. I asked the driver about the truck's capacity and he said it's 28,000 lbs. Their smallest tow truck, with a non-telescoping boom is good for 20,000 lbs. I was surprised - I was thinking maybe 10,000 lbs...

The driver was excellent - not hurried, and very smooth. He inspired confidence. So, he earned a good tip.

You can see the lathe-lift I fabricated in my Thread titled: _My TurnPro 13x40 Lathe_ 

Bill Pidgeon


----------



## Pidg (Jan 10, 2010)

TranquillityBase said:


> > More lathe photos, please :welcome:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. More photos in my Thread: _My TurnPro 13x40 Lathe_.
> ...


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 10, 2010)

> The tow truck company charged me $90.



A few years from now, after you've acquired some tooling, that $90 will still be the least money you ever spent on the lathe


----------



## wquiles (Jan 11, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> A few years from now, after you've acquired some tooling, that $90 will still be the least money you ever spent on the lathe



Are you kidding? With the "advice" we get from you, he will be lucky to wait just a few months before he feels the need for a second mortgage to pay for "your" tooling recommendations


----------



## darkzero (Jan 11, 2010)

Pidg said:


> Hi Will. The tow truck company charged me $90. The boom telescopes, which allows it to reach into the box to grab the lathe. I asked the driver about the truck's capacity and he said it's 28,000 lbs. Their smallest tow truck, with a non-telescoping boom is good for 20,000 lbs. I was surprised - I was thinking maybe 10,000 lbs...
> 
> The driver was excellent - not hurried, and very smooth. He inspired confidence. So, he earned a good tip.
> 
> ...


 
Great deal, sure beats liftgate service & for not much more either. Sounds like it was a great experience. :twothumbs


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 11, 2010)

> to pay for "your" tooling recommendations



This from a person who has *two *Aloris 5C tool blocks 

Someone once said that few things cheap are ever valuable, and that few things valuable are ever cheap. Certainly applies to tooling.


----------



## Pidg (Jan 19, 2010)

Being that it is powered from 2xAAA said:


> In message 28 I posted info about a sale at Peachtree Woodworking
> http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_010810.htm
> 
> I received the Magnetic Lamp and can recommend it. I usually see magnetic shop lights for $20, but this one was only $12, with two pivot hinges and a rotating joint.
> ...


----------



## wquiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Pidg said:


> It is not bright, even with 120v transformer. It's good quality otherwise, but I wish it was brighter.


Putting a more efficient (and brighter) LED is not "difficult", specially if you have a lathe


----------

